# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  USB3T-02: Board đệm Mach3 cổng USB

## robot3t

*Tổng quan về board đệm Mach3 cổng USB:  USB3T-02*

Board đệm USB3T-02 là phiên bản thử nghiệm rút gọn,  tích hợp với phần mềm Mach3 qua cổng USB. Hỗ trợ đầy đủ các tính năng cơ bản giống với board đệm cổng LPT.  Đây là phiên bản thử nghiệm, phù hợp cho các hệ thống đơn giản, mức độ nhiễu thấp như máy in 3D, máy cắt laser CNC, máy CNC cắt Gas/Oxy, các mô hình đào tạo, máy phay cỡ nhỏ. 



*Các đặc điểm kĩ thuật
*
Hỗ trợ tất cả phiên bản Mach3Hỗ trợ các hệ điều hành Window XP, Win7 và Win8Hỗ trợ cập nhật firmware từ xa theo thời gian.Hỗ trợ tối đa 5 trục đồng thời, tần số xuất xung lớn nhất 125Khz.Tất cả ngõ vào và ra được cách ly và đệm.Bao gồm 5 ngõ vào +24VDC và 4 ngõ ra +24VDC.Sử dụng nguồn từ cổng USB hoặc sử dụng nguồn ngoài +5VDC.Board mở rộng ra domino giúp kết nối thuận tiện.Bao gồm 1 cổng USB và LPTMột đĩa CD bao gồm hướng dẫn sử dụng, plugin and driver,.... USB3T-02 










*Mach3 Plugin Screenshot
*





*Connection of USB3T-02*



*Inputs Connection of USB3T-02*



*Outputs Connection of USB3T-02*





Videos







*Nhà sản xuất:*  3T Robotics Group, Vietnam

*Giá:*  500,000 VND/ 1 cái

*Thông tin liên lạc*

Chúng tôi sẵn sàng hợp tác với các cá nhân, tổ chức và công ty trong nghiên cứu và phát triển những sản phẩm về CNC.

Để biết thêm những thông tin về sản phẩm này, xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số điện thoại hoặc email bên dưới.

Điện thoại: +84 974908615

Email:       sales@robot3t.com

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, duonghoang, GORLAK, linhdt1121, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

500K/bộ.
Liên hệ info giao dịch với mình qua PM nha, mình lấy 1 bộ về test. Vì chổ này không mua bán nên quan hệ giao dịch vào chổ kín vậy.

----------


## anhcos

Món này chờ CKD test xem thế nào, như thế mình có thể tận dụng mớ máy tính xách tay nhàn rỗi rồi.

----------


## newbieCNC

Cái này của Robot 3T khá giống với trang này:

https://sites.google.com/site/usbres...s/Mach3-plugin

Họ cũng Upload cả Plugin,SDK và firmware lên website

https://sites.google.com/site/usbres...s/Mach3-plugin

----------

Gamo, nhatson, robot3t, Tuanlm

----------


## newbieCNC

Link Plugin cho Mach3:
https://sites.google.com/site/usbres...edirects=0&d=1

Firmware:
https://sites.google.com/site/usbres...mware-download

Và SDK:
https://sites.google.com/site/usbresource/sdk

----------

Gamo, nhatson, phuocviet346, robot3t, Tuanlm

----------


## robot3t

> Cái này của Robot 3T khá giống với trang này:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/usbres...s/Mach3-plugin
> 
> Họ cũng Upload cả Plugin,SDK và firmware lên website
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/usbres...s/Mach3-plugin


Chào các bạn,

Hiện nhóm Robot3T đã mua lại hết tất cá các tài nguyên của usbresource, hiện nhóm đang tiếp tục phát triển và hoàn thiện trên nền tảng của usbresource. Về cơ bản các sản phẩm này đã đáp ứng được các tính năng cần thiết. Các bạn sử dụng gặp phải các bug  hoặc cần thêm tính năng mở rộng cho thuận tiện, vui lòng liên hệ và gửi thông tin chi tiết cho nhóm. Nhóm sẽ cập nhật dần firmware theo thời gian để cho sản phẩm ngày càng hoàn thiện. Hiện sản phẩm này cho phép cập nhật firmware từ xa nên rất thuận tiện cho người dùng.

Các tài liệu hướng dẫn từ usbresource đều có thể sử dụng cho sản phẩm này.

Sẵn cũng mong mọi người ủng hộ cho sản phẩm Việt, trong nguồn lực và tài chính rất giới hạn của nhóm, sẽ cố gắng liên tục cải tiến và hoàn thiện để nâng cao chất lượng các sản phẩm.

Chúc vui.

----------

Bongmayquathem, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## robot3t

> 500K/bộ.
> Liên hệ info giao dịch với mình qua PM nha, mình lấy 1 bộ về test. Vì chổ này không mua bán nên quan hệ giao dịch vào chổ kín vậy.


Đã gửi thông tin chi tiết cho CKD.

Chúc vui.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Rất ủng hộ sản phẩm của người Việt. Em cũng đang làm một cái CNC mini, sẽ ủng hộ sản phẩm. Với giá 500k mà dùng được usb thì quá ok. Nhất là với mach3 thông dụng.

----------


## CKD

> Chào các bạn,
> 
> Hiện nhóm Robot3T đã mua lại hết tất cá các tài nguyên của usbresource, hiện nhóm đang tiếp tục phát triển và hoàn thiện trên nền tảng của usbresource. Về cơ bản các sản phẩm này đã đáp ứng được các tính năng cần thiết. Các bạn sử dụng gặp phải các bug  hoặc cần thêm tính năng mở rộng cho thuận tiện, vui lòng liên hệ và gửi thông tin chi tiết cho nhóm. Nhóm sẽ cập nhật dần firmware theo thời gian để cho sản phẩm ngày càng hoàn thiện. Hiện sản phẩm này cho phép cập nhật firmware từ xa nên rất thuận tiện cho người dùng.
> 
> Các tài liệu hướng dẫn từ usbresource đều có thể sử dụng cho sản phẩm này.
> 
> Sẵn cũng mong mọi người ủng hộ cho sản phẩm Việt, trong nguồn lực và tài chính rất giới hạn của nhóm, sẽ cố gắng liên tục cải tiến và hoàn thiện để nâng cao chất lượng các sản phẩm.


Project này mình cũng biết cũng lâu rồi, có so sánh với một số sản phẩm tương tự của mấy anh châu Âu. Nhưng chuyên môn không phải là mấy vụ lập trình này nên chỉ xem cho biết và tìm mua. Mấy anh châu Âu thì bán sản phẩm giá hơi chát.

Trước rất ghiền bộ này, riêng mình gọi là like lpt (vì cách config y như với lpt)
http://cncdrive.com/UC100.html


Nhưng thời điểm tiếp cận thì giá còn quá cao. Sau đó phải tìm giải pháp thay thế từ china  :Smile:  là Leafboy77

@robot3t
Theo cá nhân thì sản phẩm này giá quá tốt. Anh em sẽ tiếp cận được sản phẩm công nghệ, dễ đàng hơn rất nhiều trong việc DIY CNC với mức giá rất phải chăng.
So sánh với LPT BOB thì quả là cho LPT đi nghĩ hưu là vừa. Vì cái BOB LPT mà mình dùng.. sơ sơ cũng từ 400-800K rồi  :Smile: . Có thể về khã năng cách ly hoặc chống nhiểu có thể hơn (vì mình dùng cho plasma rất Ok). Nhưng nó lại phụ thuộc vào LPT, và nhất là cấu hình máy tính có ảnh hưởng đáng kể đến chất lượng tín hiệu, độ ổn định.So sánh với các Mach3 USB của china thì hiện sản phẩm đang rẻ hơn gần 1/2. Sản phẩm _RnRmotion v2_ theo đánh giá thì chắc nó cũng có nền tảng giống dự án này. Tuy nhiên mình đã test nó và phát hiện ra một số nhược điểm. Khiến nó kén driver (một số driver không tương thích sẽ bị lỗi khi làm việc). Nếu phiên bản của mình gặp vấn đề này (mình sẽ test thử trường hợp này) mình sẽ thông tin lại để tìm cách fix.
Theo thông tin từ #1. robot3t có nói là sản phẩm có thể sẽ chống nhiễu kém. Mình nghĩ vấn đề nằm ở USB vì các sản phẩm Mach3 USB đã qua tay mình đều kém  :Smile: . Nếu có giải pháp khắc phục thì quá tốt  :Smile: .

Thanks!

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## newbieCNC

Nếu mua toàn bộ usbresource thì hay quá, vì trong nước làm giá sẽ rẻ hơn, nhưng board này search trên GOOGLE cũng ko thấy dùng nhiều, chủ yếu tại Pháp. Còn BOB USB em thấy một số nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo ko nên dùng các thiết bị giao tiếp USB  như chuột, bàn phím, remote vì có thể xảy ra nhiễu. Chuột bàn phím nên dùng PS2

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, Usbresource nó dùng USB HID interface, dữ liệu truyền theo tín hiệu số có CRC (error correction) xuống board nên ko lo nhiễu bác ợ, còn từ board đi chỗ khác có bị nhiễu hay ko lại là chuyện khác. Có điều nhiễu nặng thì làm trễ thời gian đáp ứng. 
Bàn phím chuột PS2 ưu việt hơn USB vì tốc độ cao hơn (sử dụng hardware interrupt) chứ ko phải do nhiễu đâu.

Ủa, mà mình tưởng các bác Robot3T phải làm sản phẩm ngon hơn usbresource chứ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, Usbresource nó dùng USB HID interface, dữ liệu truyền theo tín hiệu số có CRC (error correction) xuống board nên ko lo nhiễu bác ợ, còn từ board đi chỗ khác có bị nhiễu hay ko lại là chuyện khác. Có điều nhiễu nặng thì làm trễ thời gian đáp ứng.


Nhiễu mất kết nối usb bác ạ. Mất kết nối xong Mach3 reset là xong luôn. Xuống CT em biểu diễn cho xem  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À à, nhiễu tới mức mà mất kết nối USB thì bó tay rồi

----------


## solero

Quá tuyệt vời rồi. Đã đang và sẽ luôn luôn ủng hộ Robot3T, ủng hộ hàng Việt Nam CLC.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhiễu mất kết nối usb bác ạ. Mất kết nối xong Mach3 reset là xong luôn. Xuống CT em biểu diễn cho xem


HID thường gặp dạng nhiễu này. Nói chung là khắc phục rất mất thời gian và công sức. Các cụ chuyển qua ssr và lọc nhiễu kỹ dzô. Giảm được khoảng 90%. Card của TQ cũng bị như vậy.

----------


## CKD

> HID thường gặp dạng nhiễu này. Nói chung là khắc phục rất mất thời gian và công sức. Các cụ chuyển qua ssr và lọc nhiễu kỹ dzô. Giảm được khoảng 90%. Card của TQ cũng bị như vậy.


Thì mình đã nói ở trên. Hầu hết card china mà mình thử qua đều không tránh được nhiễu kiểu này. Có những giải pháp có thể áp dụng.
- loc nhiễu cho PC.
- lọc nhiễu cho card
- dùng cap usb loại khánh nhiễu cao (dây tín hiệu to, bọc nhiễu tốt). Phần lớn cap usb giờ có thể mua đều lõm.
- lọc nhiễu cho các thiết bị gây nhiễu thật triệt để.
- cách ly tối đa thiết bị công suất & thiết bị điều khiển.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Thì mình đã nói ở trên. Hầu hết card china mà mình thử qua đều không tránh được nhiễu kiểu này. Có những giải pháp có thể áp dụng.
> - loc nhiễu cho PC.
> - lọc nhiễu cho card
> - dùng cap usb loại khánh nhiễu cao (dây tín hiệu to, bọc nhiễu tốt). Phần lớn cap usb giờ có thể mua đều lõm.
> - lọc nhiễu cho các thiết bị gây nhiễu thật triệt để.
> - cách ly tối đa thiết bị công suất & thiết bị điều khiển.


Theo ít kinh nghiệm của em, dùng với laptop thì ít nhiễu hơn, nhưng vẫn bị. Em dùng card E-Cut, hy sinh một cái nguồn tổ ong để làm lồng Faraday, các relay đều dùng SSR mà vẫn bị. Nhưng có một điều làm em băn khoăn là các HID như chuột, keyboard thì chưa bao giờ ghi nhận được một trường hợp nào. Mấy cao nhân dzô cho xin ít kiến thức khai sáng đi  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Dùng relay, nếu cần thì cách ly 2 tầng.
Ssr nó không sinh tia lửa điện, nhưng với plasma thì cái tiếp điểm relay đâu ý nghĩa gì  :Smile:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## CBNN

em xài card china cũng nhiễu , khi chạy mở spindle là nó báo e-stop .

----------


## ahdvip

Dùng USB thì phải chú ý hơn thôi, bình thường LPT đơn giản thì chỉ quan tâm làm sao chống nhiễu phần dưới tốt là được, còn mưa bay trên màn hình máy tính thì kệ, bỏ estop đi là vẫn chiến phà phà. Nhung USB thì khác, máy tính mà nhiễu thì chả làm được gì, do đó phải chú ý cả lọc và cách ly máy tính với nguồn nhiễu, nhiều lúc động con chuột vào thân máy thôi máy tính cũng đơ. Chứ HID hay gì thì cũng vậy, chuột nó dùng HID nó cũng nhiễu hoài.

----------

